# the loss of a true American hero



## nealtw (May 30, 2017)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUPJTVHyElw[/ame]


----------



## havasu (May 30, 2017)

I adjusted the spelling in your title to the correct spelling, from Amarica to America. 


Silly Canooks!


----------

